#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  cameratrap.asia - Photos and Videos of Wildlife in Thailand

## mobs00

Camera Trap Asia Is a new website with contributions from a couple of our teakdoor members.

It has camera trap photos as well as videos which are pretty neat. There is a great video of an Asiatic Black Bear at the bottom of the page in the link.

Here is a very rare goral.





More information on the goral.

Thai Society for the Conservation of Wild Animals

----------


## Saola71

Wonderful stuff. Thanks for sharing, Mobs.

----------


## Thaidan

Thanks. Like it  much

----------


## Bruce Kekule

It has camera trap photos as well as videos which are pretty neat. There is a great video of an Asiatic Black Bear at the bottom of the page in the link.

Here is a very rare goral.




Mobs, you forgot to mention me in your post which should have read "Here is a very rare goral camera-trap video by L. Bruce Kekule" ....! It would be appreciated next time, thanks.

----------


## Mathos

Mobs and Bruce.

These encounters, the video's and photgraphs that go with them
(Cheers Bruce) are outstanding.

It's a credit to you both, absolutely fantastic to see such care
and appreciation being shown to wild life and natural
habitats.

Brilliant.

Thanks.

----------


## Bruce Kekule

> Mobs and Bruce.
> 
> These encounters, the video's and photgraphs that go with them
> (Cheers Bruce) are outstanding.
> 
> It's a credit to you both, absolutely fantastic to see such care
> and appreciation being shown to wild life and natural
> habitats.
> 
> ...


Mathos,

It's my pleasure and I will keep cranking them out as long as I can get into the parks and wildlife sanctuaries. My camera traps and  gear is getting even more sophisticated and I'm sure of some exciting photographs and videos in the near future. Mobs gets credit for getting me started on TeakDoor and I do enjoy posting my stories. Thanks for your kind words.

----------


## natalie8

'This video has been removed by the user.'

----------


## mobs00

^

brucekekule&#39;s Channel - YouTube

----------


## natalie8

Thanks, Mobs.

----------

